
Show HN: A new way to explore your local area through games - chatsap
http://www.sparrowzapp.com/
======
chatsap
We have built this Cordova based mobile app which helps you to play treasure
hunts on your mobile.

------
asivdas
Can we create a game on our own?

~~~
chatsap
We have a DIY platform which is available only to our partners at this point
of time. We'll make it available to all customers very soon.

